# Noobie Question?



## iconoclast6 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I'm 58, 5-7 and getting back into riding because I'm temporarily out of swimming because of a rotator cuff issue. I've decided I prefer a carbon bike for better cardio workouts and because I carry my bike up 3 flights of stairs. I also prefer the flat bars.

I've narrowed the choices to a Cannondale Quick 2 and a Specialized Sirrus Limited. I've tested both bikes. The Cannondale feels very good, but somewhat like a cruiser/touring bike. The Sirrus Limited feels almost as good, but a tad faster and more nimble. Similarly priced, but I'm wondering if anyone has any thoughts beyond my brief test. Also am wondering about the Kestrel RT-1000 as it cheaper and I could change the down bars, I guess.

Thanks!!


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey old timer, welcome to senior cycling! I'm 61, BTW.

I'm writing to say that you should really reconsider getting drop bars. They are far superior to flat ones, _especially for someone older like u_s.

There are no disadvantages to drop bars. There are really good reasons why they've been around so long.

With flat bars you are locked into one hand position. 
Drop bars have 5 that let you move around to stretch your back, torso, neck and arms to lessen cramping.

My new bike is setup with the top of the bars close to even with the height of the saddle, so I can sit as upright as with a flat bar, but then I have the other positions to get lower or stretch out if I want (or need) to.
I also have aux brake levers so that I'm never far from the brakes.

Riding a fast descent (fun!) is safer with drop bars because an aero position puts more weight on the front wheel.

There are many drop-bar road bikes with "relaxed" or "comfort" geometry that are smooth riding and not at all harsh like a "race" bike. Some of them likely have the same geo as the hybrid bikes you're looking at now.

If you become addicted to cycling, like most of us here, you will eventually want a good road bike and will save money buying that now instead of upgrading later.

Edit: Couple more things to consider: I think cycling is especially good exercise for older folk like us; it is very low-impact and with a well-fitted bike it's not hard to avoid injury. 
There are lots of senior riding groups so we can socialize without feeling the need to compete with the younger guys. Really adds to the fun!

As a newbie, make sure that whatever bike you buy is from a dealer that knows how to fit it to you; I cannot overstress how important that is; an ill-fitting bike can hurt you.

Welcome!


----------

